# Maasdam Rop Puller- Rope



## bigredd (Aug 15, 2011)

I am looking at getting a Maasdam Rope Puller, and wonder if anyone uses the 3-strand 100 ft rope that is sold with the unit? Home Depot (online) has a good price for the Rope Puller with 100 ft of rope.


----------



## 802climber (Sep 26, 2011)

Doesn't seem that Home depot lists what rope comes with the unit. 

Here is the one review from that products page:



> The only downfall to my purchase is that I think that the rope that came with the puller was not as strong as I had expected.
> the puller its self works great.



Here's what Sherrill Tree says about the rope puller:


> The Maasdam Rope Puller works best with 3-strand lines like Tree Master, but will work adequately with solid braid ropes like Arbor Plex, Tree Pro Red or True Blue. It tends to stretch the cover of doublebraid ropes like Super Braid Plus or Safety Blue High-Vee.



You can get the rope puller plus 120' of Tree Master for under $150 shipped from Sherrill......


----------



## bigredd (Sep 26, 2011)

I got the 100 ft rope with puller for $70 and have been really satisfied with the rope so far. Yea it may not be as strong as some, but still much stronger than the rated capacity of the puller. I tie it to other ropes and loop around a high branch in the tree and back to the puller, which doubles the pulling power.


----------



## AT sawyer (Sep 26, 2011)

I've gotten years out of the three-strand line that came with mine. It's getting a little frayed on the hook end, but will be easy to cut some off and resplice into the hook's eye.

For a come-a-long comparison:

http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/150714.htm


----------



## Berserker (Feb 2, 2017)

Old thread. I just got 50' for $85 on Amazon. Curious if anyone has ever chopped the handle. I saw one guy cut it and then used a splice plate to join. Looking to shorten handle. Maybe just cut the handle short and stick a cheater on it. Maybe stager the cuts between the two layers and drill 2 holes.


----------



## 802climber (Feb 2, 2017)

Careful with a cheater bar not to break the come along or rope. We recently added a 300' 3 strand for ours. Sick of tying 2 150s together. Treestuff has a good deal on a 600' reel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berserker (Feb 2, 2017)

I am not looking to more leverage by putting cheater on it. I want to be able to pack it easier. I want to put it on my snowmobile, which weights 650 lbs.


----------



## 802climber (Feb 4, 2017)

10-4


----------



## Berserker (Feb 4, 2017)

802climber said:


> 10-4


????????


----------



## 802climber (Feb 5, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ten-code#Examples_of_ten-codes



Berserker said:


> ????????


----------

